# Bishop Repair Castings



## farmerbill13 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody has worked with any of Bishop Repair casting kits and what their opinion is of them.Thanks,Bill


----------



## Ken K (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking at the casting kits Bishop Repair is selling, then look like kits made by other people. The Perkins is made by some one in Canada, and several of the kits were made by Blackberry. You may want to email Bishop, and ask, about the makers of the kits.
Ken K.


----------



## BobsModels (May 6, 2010)

Hi

Blackberry kits were sold to Bishop last year, all the patterns, drawings, and casting stock

Bob


----------

